# Canon RF 70-200mm review by Fro.



## Chaitanya (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 11, 2019)

One of the better recent reviews of Rf lenses, but without charts. And fewer shenanigans! 

I had pretty much put this lens out of my mind while I still own the ef version and a 5D Mark IV, as they work so well together. However, the idea of having a WELL BALANCED version for portraits on my EOS R is definitely food for thought. Maybe next year! And I am getting over my extended barrel anxiety disorder.


----------



## Chaitanya (Dec 12, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> One of the better recent reviews of Rf lenses, but without charts. And fewer shenanigans!
> 
> I had pretty much put this lens out of my mind while I still own the ef version and a 5D Mark IV, as they work so well together. However, the idea of having a WELL BALANCED version for portraits on my EOS R is definitely food for thought. Maybe next year! And I am getting over my extended barrel anxiety disorder.


The Lens Rental teardown has shown some innovative sealings to keep dust out still while having an extending barrel. Also that smaller size is promising for travellers as it doesnt take as much space as conventional 70-200mm lens.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Dec 12, 2019)

I am excited to see a review, but this guy is far to enthusiastic and daft to watch. Youtube reviews always seem to be full of silly gimmicks and smell tests or whatever nonsense.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 12, 2019)

Codebunny said:


> I am excited to see a review, but this guy is far to enthusiastic and daft to watch. Youtube reviews always seem to be full of silly gimmicks and smell tests or whatever nonsense.


Unlike your very serious avatar?


----------



## koenkooi (Dec 12, 2019)

Codebunny said:


> I am excited to see a review, but this guy is far to enthusiastic and daft to watch. Youtube reviews always seem to be full of silly gimmicks and smell tests or whatever nonsense.



Jared did a retrospective a few months ago about his channel and he plainly said "weird sells". So you're completely right about the gimmicks and smell tests (and windtunnel tests!). It is what people notice when a search on youtube returns like 10 reviews of the same thing.

If you can make it through to the actual meat of the reviews, Jared shows a good ethic and ethos. Reviews are after actual use, most of the time 2 weeks or longer. And he is upfront about his biases. Compare this with "Canon didn't pay us, so it must suck" type of reviews or "It's not Sony, so it must suck" I'll endure sniff tests


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Dec 12, 2019)

koenkooi said:


> Jared did a retrospective a few months ago about his channel and he plainly said "weird sells". So you're completely right about the gimmicks and smell tests (and windtunnel tests!). It is what people notice when a search on youtube returns like 10 reviews of the same thing.



I can get that all the weird sells, but it makes me cringe. It reminds me of sitting with a toddler and some overly excited happy person comes on the kids program. It is especially irritating when the content is indeed good, I could just go for a more plain delivery.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 13, 2019)

Codebunny said:


> I can get that all the weird sells, but it makes me cringe. It reminds me of sitting with a toddler and some overly excited happy person comes on the kids program. It is especially irritating when the content is indeed good, I could just go for a more plain delivery.



I'm glad your not my babysitter!


----------



## navastronia (Dec 13, 2019)

I like Jared's reviews because as much as his personality is a major part of it, his opinions are actually pretty no-nonsense and he doesn't seem afraid to say when he thinks that, for instance, a new version of a lens isn't worth upgrading to when you already have the previous version.

That being said, I do wish he would post comparison images of the same scene shot with, say, the EF 70-200 2.8 mk. III and the RF 70-200 2.8. That's what I would truly love to see, especially since he so often does give out his RAW files and is often one of the first US reviewers to get a copy of new gear.


----------

